# Loud squeel while scrolling? Normal?



## RustyHacksaw

Have never used a scroll saw before. Bought an old craftsman 16" single speed. Put a Ryobi blade in it from Home depot.

Turn the saw on and it is smooth, and very quiet. No vibration, and it just hums.

Starting to cut, it is very loud. Shrill noise. Definitely to the point of needing hearing protection.

Having never used one before, is this normal? If so, do you wear hearing protection when you all scroll? If it is not normal, what is causing it? How can I fix it to make it quieter? Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## MrUnix

No, not normal… but without seeing/hearing it or knowing anything else - you are about the only one who can determine where it's coming from.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheFridge

Check the belt maybe?


----------



## dhazelton

If it's the blade and not the belt or a bearing then you aren't matching the blade type to the wood. Wood may be too thick or very hard or your cut radius is too tight. Exactly where is the noise coming from?


----------



## RustyHacksaw

It is coming from the actual cut. There is no noise until I start cutting. I tried to wax the blade, didn't help.


----------



## Finn

What you describe is not normal at all. What wood are you cutting? Because you are new to using a scroll saw I want to mention, Blade should be so tight that when plucked it gives a high pitched "ping" . Feed the wood very slowly. Do not push very hard at all. A scroll saw is absolutely the slowest cutting power tool. If you push the wood to the side it may be touching the side of the opening in the table. I would also try a new blade. One mistake we all make occasionally is to put the blade in up-side-down or even backwards. Any blade you get from a big box store has two characteristics. Very expensive and poor quality. DO a search for blades on line. Brands I have used are. Olsen, Flying Dutchman. About twenty cents a blade. Places to buy them are "Wooden teddy bear" and "Sloans" If you call them and tell them what you are cutting they will recommend a good blade to use.http://www.sloanswoodshop.com/


----------



## RustyHacksaw

Is there any concern that the speed is too high? Being that it is not adjustable speed?

You feel the cheap (or rather, very expensive) Ryobi blades from HD are the culprit? I have tried to cut 1/4" Cherry, 1/2" plywood, 3/4" pine. All sound the same.


----------



## bearkatwood

If it is only when you are cutting I would think it has to be something with the arbor movement. It could also be that the material you are cutting is the issue, then I would say try waxing the blade and see what happens?? Good puzzle. Sorry can't be of more help. Spray that whole think down with lubricant is what I would do, maybe soak it in an oil bath


----------



## Fettler

Vibration. That's what causes sound.

Either the saw itself is Bent or the blade is just crap. Cheapest diagnostic step? Buy a new blade. I suggest and aggressive toothed Olson blade:
https://www.amazon.com/Olson-Scroll-Blades-Thick-Wood/dp/B015091I60/ref=cm_sw_em_r_awdtod_XnvIwb0W1CWJ2_tt

I've had good luck with these. IIRC craftsmanship use pin end blades. You can also get them from woodcraft (or woodcraft full filed through Amazon).

Or maybe buy a multipack.


----------

